# IBS & urinary tract infections



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Lucky me. I think I've come down with a urinary tract infection (UTI). I won't know until I get to my doctor tomorrow (snowed in--such fun). My question: Has anyone found that the drugs they give you to combat a UTI wreak havoc with your IBS? I recall reading somewhere that antibiotics can be especially upsetting to those with IBS as they could upset the balance of things in the digestive tract.Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Absolutely. Antibiotics are the worst. The only one that I never had a problem with is Zithromax. If you need to be on them, tell the doctor weather you are C or D and maybe they can give you something that won't make it worse. Otherwise you just have to suffer through it. maybe you will get lucky and either you won't need to be on meds or they won't bother you. Mindy


----------



## 19596 (Jan 3, 2007)

hi therei had the same infection when i came out of hospital only 2 weeks ago was water infection and they gave me bliddy antibiotics no matter how hard i told them i had ibsi swing fron c and d and they always make the d 10 times worse i can usually only handle 3 days on them then just have to give up and hope it doesnt come back just came out of hosp again so hoping dont have it again as had a lot of work done down there laparoscopy to remove a few sopts of endo and remove my bowel which had stuck to c section scar tissuei wish we could avoid antibiotics altogether but here in uk thats all they ever seem to give melet us know how you get on good luck


----------



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

For some reason when I was on antibiotics for a UTI, it wasn't at all bad. But I did make sure to avoid dairy and sugar while taking them, so that may be why. Apparently there are different antibiotics prescribed for different UTI's, so I guess it depends. Just be extra careful.-Nicole


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. My doctor--who, coincidentally has IBS--gave me Zithromax which worked well. My other choice was Cipro which I declined since I've taken it before and the side effects were unbearable. It probably also helps that my IBS has been very, very, very mild lately.


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

Antibiotics have no direct impact on IBS symptoms. They alter the flora of the colon and can kill â€œgood bacteriaâ€. Also, diarrhea, nausea, and vomiting are common side effects associated with antibiotics.


----------



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, they alter the flora both good and bad which CAN have an affect on symptoms IF some of your symptoms are caused by an inbalance of flora. I did not experience any of the side effects normally associated with taking antibiotics, quite the opposite actually, so I can only conclude in my case it had SOME affect to my symptoms but only while taking them.


----------



## 23171 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi blonde_shelIf you would like to consider non medication. This worked for me.UTI - citravence (or URAL) it is a packet with powder and you mixed with water. If UTI is bad, you have to take more than one packet. Actually, the real remedy in these products is corn hair. (I discovered this). When you peel the corn, there is hair in it. You have to collect lots and then just boil it in water. Drink the water... The active ingredient in the two products comes from there as well.Cat


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

When they check your urine does it come back positive for bacteria? For years I was going through what I thought were UTIs and most times the urine came back as negative. Finally I found a smart urologist who said we'll do a cystoscopy with hydrodistension and it turns out I have have IC (Interstitial Cystitis) it also can be known as PBS (painful bladder syndrome). Here's some webpages that might help, compare your symptoms to theirs. http://www.ic-network.com/http://www.ichelp.org/Also here is a pic of a good bladder and an IC bladder. http://www.icaction.com/success.htmThe one of the left has IC The one on the right is healthy


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't want to have to get all nitty gritty but this has to be said....I'm not insinuating that this is the case for everyone, but I just want to put it out there. I used to get them pretty often when I was first with my fiance of 3 years... and my sister who is an OBGYN told me that most urinary tract infections come from bacteria from the anus/feces traveling up the urethra..... An extremely simple way to prevent this by cleaning yourself very well "down there", wiping from front to back instead of back to front, and by cleaning yourself off down there right after having sex of any kind... o.k.... so I put it out there... this information really saved me and I haven't had an infection since then!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

And try to pee after sex just in case any bacteria got in the urethra.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

oh, yeah, forgot to mention that.. thanks karen.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Try cranberry juice or a cranberry supplement. Apparantly the cranberry surrounds the UT bacteria to such a depth that it cannot adhere to the walls and they just get pissed away.Mark


----------



## oascout230 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi, I am with Karen3480. I've had IBS-C for about 12 years and just over 1 1/2 years ago I was diagnosed with IC as well. I thought I was having recurring UTI's but turned out to the the IC. I have my occassional flares when I get too stressed and then between the IBS-C and the IC, it can be quite uncomfortable. Take a look at the IC-Network website and compare the foods you can/cannot eat with your IBS and what's on the list for the IC for the good and bad foods. It's been a big help to me when I have bladder problems.


----------

